# Best programmer dumper for all systems



## Reclaimerx10 (Feb 28, 2022)

Wondering what everyone out there would recommend for a cartridge dumper and programmer that would do all nintendo systems. I've looked into the sanni and inlretro but idk which is better?


----------



## duwen (Feb 28, 2022)

The Sanni... certainly the solution I've got my eye on...


----------



## Reclaimerx10 (Feb 28, 2022)

Thanks for the quick reply! I think it looks like a solid build, not hard at all and I will try making the v4 of it seeing as the documents show it has the ability to do nes right out of the gate, unlike v3 where I can't seem to find an adapter for nes anywhere or has anyone showing how the nes one works with the v3


----------



## duwen (Mar 1, 2022)

I'm keen to see what happens with the 'Save the Hero' project from Macho Nacho's video. It's unfortunate that there's not a preorder page available for those that missed the crowd funding.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Mar 1, 2022)

So, there's no way to buy this cute little thingy


----------



## Reclaimerx10 (Mar 1, 2022)

Not that I can tell but it being open source is great, very easy to make one of them yourself looking through everything though. You can make it once you have all the parts probably within a few hours and where I live in Canada only cost about $90 with everything included. Just look up the sanni cart reader github and select the wiki link to look it over


----------



## Reclaimerx10 (Dec 23, 2022)

So I know this thread has gotten old now but wanted to let everyone know I actually built the sanni reader and gotta say that thing is well worth the money I put into it! Only built the boards for the v4 and all nintendo consoles but it is amazing! Anyone wanting one I need to say build it! It looks as though there is a way to write over the cheap flash carts you buy on ali for some consoles as well it'll write over a mapper30 from the infinite nes lives!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 23, 2022



duwen said:


> I'm keen to see what happens with the 'Save the Hero' project from Macho Nacho's video. It's unfortunate that there's not a preorder page available for those that missed the crowd funding.


The save the hero guys actually ripped off sanni cart and are just selling it as their own brand which sucks


----------



## drewby (Dec 31, 2022)

Blauhasenpopo said:


> So, there's no way to buy this cute little thingy


Pretty sure you can buy them pre-built from Save the Hero Builders.


----------



## Reclaimerx10 (Jan 1, 2023)

drewby said:


> Pretty sure you can buy them pre-built from Save the Hero Builders.


Not that I'm aware of. I have built 2 of them and it's not hard to do, actually trying to sell my second one right now if you're interested. It's the V.4 and had all the Nintendo adapters for it except the n64 controller pack


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Jan 2, 2023)

D


Reclaimerx10 said:


> Not that I'm aware of. I have built 2 of them and it's not hard to do, actually trying to sell my second one right now if you're interested. It's the V.4 and had all the Nintendo adapters for it except the n64 controller pack


Do you have pics ?


----------



## Reclaimerx10 (Jan 2, 2023)

Blauhasenpopo said:


> D
> 
> Do you have pics ?


Yeah I do, here they are with all the adapters, screen is bubbled just from the protector still being on it. It's in the stand from the site but I'm working on hopefully a better one for it


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Jan 2, 2023)

Thanks, man  

Are all Adapters as shown in the package ?
What price including shipping to Germany is in your mind ?


Reclaimerx10 said:


> Yeah I do, here they are with all the adapters, screen is bubbled just from the protector still being on it. It's in the stand from the site but I'm working on hopefully a better one for it


----------



## Reclaimerx10 (Jan 2, 2023)

I'd do it for 200 CAD all in for you if that works? And yup that's the exact adapters that it would come with


----------

